# Sticky  NOT A CLASSIFIEDS SECTION



## iFly

anytide said:


> this is the fly fishing forum / NOT fly fishing classifieds
> ALL fly gear for sale goes here >> http://www.microskiff.com/forums/boating-fishing-and-marine-products-for-sale.18/


This post makes me your biggest fan. Now I have to put up. A new fly, I guess?


----------



## anytide

iFly said:


> This post makes me your biggest fan. Now I have to put up. A new fly, I guess?


yes, one for everybody !


----------

